

TED: Sam Martin: The quirky world of "manspaces" [4.5 min video talk] - ecuzzillo
http://www.ted.com/talks/sam_martin_builds_a_room_of_his_own.html

======
psawaya
Nothing about the spaces in this video is specific to men. Why not just
discuss spaces for people that are passionate about something?

